# Morning Woody's Buds!!!



## Paymaster (May 9, 2017)

Moon over West Point Lake last night. From my little Cannon PowerShot camera.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 9, 2017)

Wow,,,, perfect shot,,,, nice,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 9, 2017)

Great shot!


----------



## wvdawg (May 9, 2017)

Beautiful shot David!  I bet it is dark and quiet at your campsite!  What a view!


----------



## Paymaster (May 9, 2017)

Thanks Y'all! It is a very nice spot. Here is my set up.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 9, 2017)

Moon beach?


----------



## lagrangedave (May 9, 2017)

I want one of them little Acorns.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 9, 2017)

Nice setup Pay,,,, need a guest,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 9, 2017)

Really a nice shot of the moon Paymaster 


Nice lookin spot to wait on it to come up also


----------



## Paymaster (May 9, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice setup Pay,,,, need a guest,,,,



Come on down!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 9, 2017)

Paymaster said:


> Come on down!



I'd be there in a country minute,,,, trust me,,,, what a beautiful spot,,,, 
Was supposed to be down begining of April to Lanier,,,,


----------



## rip18 (May 15, 2017)

Nicely done!  Looks like a great place to be!


----------

